# First Of 3 Amphibian Se Arrivals



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

So the first of my 3 SE Amphibians has arrived, in only 2 weeks with no customs or admin charges 

But I have a quick question â€" the bezel doesn't click/ratchet, is this correct? It just turns round both ways?

It's this one:










Cheers peeps :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

it said:


> So the first of my 3 SE Amphibians has arrived, in only 2 weeks with no customs or admin charges
> 
> But I have a quick question â€" the bezel doesn't click/ratchet, is this correct? It just turns round both ways?
> 
> ...


Yes that's completely normal, all mine do the same.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > So the first of my 3 SE Amphibians has arrived, in only 2 weeks with no customs or admin charges
> ...


Thanks PC. I shouldn't have expected anything else for Â£60 :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Clicks? Who needs 'em? Do a quick google on bezel changing on the Amphibia and you'll see the super-high-tech "bent bit of wire" engineering involved in producing the smooth-glide bezel system









Looks good. I might well be tempted when stocks are replenished at Meranom. I think I prefer the 100 (or is it 110?) case shape, but like this one's curved lug profile. Life's a b***ch ain't it?

I look forward to the other arrivals. Maybe a side-by-side comparison shot is due then, too? Might help us indecisives. Or would it? I'm not sure.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Draygo said:


> Clicks? Who needs 'em? Do a quick google on bezel changing on the Amphibia and you'll see the super-high-tech "bent bit of wire" engineering involved in producing the smooth-glide bezel system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best to use the jacket potato analogy: do I want cheese or coleslaw? Beans and cheese? Beans and coleslaw? I know â€¦ I'll have cheese, beans AND coleslaw :thumbup:

This is the 100SE. The 110SE is the same shape but with crown guards. I've got one of those incoming as well :lol:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

The second SE has been dispatched :thumbup:

The 110SE 333


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Looks good. I might well be tempted when stocks are replenished at Meranom. I think I prefer the 100 (or is it 110?) case shape, but like this one's curved lug profile. Life's a b***ch ain't it?
> 
> I look forward to the other arrivals. Maybe a side-by-side comparison shot is due then, too? Might help us indecisives. Or would it? I'm not sure.


I stuck this in the USSR thread but it's a great post to compare the current Amphibia cases. I've got a 110 SE on the way too which I thought I preferred over the 100 until I saw the difference in the lugs!

http://www.boards.ie...585&postcount=1


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Interesting comparison shots. Thanks :thumbup:

I still like the look of the 710, and might have to indulge in a 420 as well :lol:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Unbelievable! My 110SE has arrived. In fact, it arrived last week while I was off work. That's phenomenal service from Russia 

Pics will be up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine say hello (the 110 is a great little watch isn't it?!)!! I just need the 100 model to come back into stock to complete my little trio! I've had 5 come from Meranom and I agree the service is great. I have had QC issues with 2 of the watches though....have you had any quality issues??


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

it said:


> Unbelievable! My 110SE has arrived. In fact, it arrived last week while I was off work. That's phenomenal service from Russia
> 
> Pics will be up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

patience scott


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

KrispyDK said:


> Mine say hello (the 110 is a great little watch isn't it?!)!! I just need the 100 model to come back into stock to complete my little trio! I've had 5 come from Meranom and I agree the service is great. I have had QC issues with 2 of the watches though....have you had any quality issues??


No issues with my 420 and got another one on order. What problems you had?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> No issues with my 420 and got another one on order. What problems you had?


Well...on my faux radio room 090 the second hand stops at 15 secs when on lowish charge but moves on when given a little tap, seems to work fine when fully charged. Can live with that but suggests to me there's something up with the innerds?? At first I thought maybe the extra long second hand was getting stuck on the crystal as it always gets stuck bang on 15 seconds.

I also got a standard 090 which has a slightly mis-aligned hour hand. I've seen this before on other vostoks but really should have been spotted before it left the factory / shop. Maybe it took a knock in transit. Probably an easy fix which I may well attempt as it's only a Â£40 watch!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I would expect Meranom to sort things out. They post on WUS. Just a bind posting things back and forth. Hope the SE models are all good but I did read about water ingress.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It will probably be cheaper (and a lot quicker) to buy some hand removal and fitting tools and do it yourself rather than send the watch back to Russia. I know it's not right that shonky watches keep appearing from the factory but I've always considered it part of the "Vostok Experience" 

I think the water ingress issues were due to loose case back rings. Probably best you buy a Jaxa tool as well!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> It will probably be cheaper (and a lot quicker) to buy some hand removal and fitting tools and do it yourself rather than send the watch back to Russia. I know it's not right that shonky watches keep appearing from the factory but I've always considered it part of the "Vostok Experience"
> 
> I think the water ingress issues were due to loose case back rings. Probably best you buy a Jaxa tool as well!


Thanks Lampoc, so far I have put both things down to being one of those 'quirks' which makes us all love our Ruskies!

The hour hand is only a touch out, my plan was to simply get the movement out and gently nudge the hand back into position. I guess that's a bad idea, right?!

Is there any secret to removing the wobbly stem on these??

The closet mine will come to water will be when I'm making a nice cup of tea!! Despite all I read about their unique water resistant design there's always a little piece of me which just doesn't believe it!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

To be honest, I'd personally remove and refit the hands. You'll probably be ok if it nudges easily but why risk it?

Amphibia crowns come out really easily. Unscrew the crown to it's winding position, push in the little recessed button near the tip of the stem and then pull it out. Refitting can be a bit of a bugger - you often need to push the movement inside the case against the stem to get it to seat. With the metal retaining ring this can be a bit tricky. Sometimes it's just easier to remove the ring and refit afterwards (again a bit fiddly).


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Despite all I read about their unique water resistant design there's always a little piece of me which just doesn't believe it!


 I sold a mate of mine a CCCP era Amphibia. He wears it everywhere - showers, swimming, saunas, jacuzzis! Not leaked yet. Have faith!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> To be honest, I'd personally remove and refit the hands. You'll probably be ok if it nudges easily but why risk it?
> 
> Amphibia crowns come out really easily. Unscrew the crown to it's winding position, push in the little recessed button near the tip of the stem and then pull it out. Refitting can be a bit of a bugger - you often need to push the movement inside the case against the stem to get it to seat. With the metal retaining ring this can be a bit tricky. Sometimes it's just easier to remove the ring and refit afterwards (again a bit fiddly).


Nice one, thanks for that, will give it a go.

(Sorry for taking this of topic - bad habit of mine!)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> patience scott


ZZZZZ


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you noticed the similarity between these SE hands and the ones on the new Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Who is copying who?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Who is copying who?


Probably nobody but the Vostok hands come from the Turbina which was released (I think) late 2013. The Blancpain was presented (I think...) on Baselworld 2013 so both came around pretty much at the same time.


----------

